# Another Cancer....:(



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I wanted to update some of you on my boy Gunner's health. I haven't been on GRF for a long time now. The people that know of us, Gunner had anal glands and a mass removed 3 years ago in July, then five rounds of chemo. This past October he went in for his 6 month check up and they found an enlarged lymph node. He couldn't get into see the surgeon till December but she wasn't concerned as it took three years for this to develop. He had surgery on Dec. 23rd. She went in and found a golf ball size blood clot/mass, not a lymph node. The oncologist called me on New Years Eve with sad news. He has a new cancer, Hemangiosarcoma. Our oncologist is transferring his case to a new oncologist that has extensive experience with this type of cancer. She has done some great work with integrating less conventional treatment of Traditional Chinese Herbs. We have our first meeting with her on January 13th. Gunner 12 years old and a therapy dog at Children's Hospital.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Positive thoughts are being sent for you and your boy.


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

So sorry to hear that. What a majestic boy. Sounds like he has given so much love and joy to patients throughout his life. Some have had luck using turkey tail mushroom supplements (beta glucan) in both humans and dogs, not as a curative but to help slow disease. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I’m so sorry about your sweet Gunner. I hope the alternative treatments give him some relief.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Gunner is such a special boy. Hugs to you


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry Cathy, sending prayers and good thoughts to you and Gunner.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It sounds like you all are in good hands and I'm glad you will have help with a plan to give him some quality time. I'm sorry this has fallen on you over the holidays, it's hard to carry a worry like this any time of the year but this seems so unfair. Please know I'm pulling for you and praying for the herbal treatment to buy you some good extra time with him. He's such a special guy. Hugs to you.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I hate seeing this! I am so sorry. I know you will make all the best plans and choices for sweet Gunner. Give him some hugs from me.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thank you everyone. Gunner, right now, is feeling good. I'm hoping tomorrow or Tuesday he will be able to go back to every day activities. He is wearing a cone and occasionally a backward t-shirt to keep the incision clean. It looks really good. He is so ready to do some running around, walking and playing with Honey. I will keep you updated. Hug your pups from me.


----------

